# phpmyadmin lädt nicht



## chronix2k (29. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe auf meinem lokalen PC mit XAMPP einen Webserver + MySql Datenbankserver erstellt.
Wenn ich nun phpMyAdmin aufrufe wird zwar die linke Navigationsleiste geladen, aber das rechte Fenster zu allen Datenbanken und einem Teil der Tabellen nicht.
Woran kann das liegen?

mfg, chronix2k

edit: Arg, ich seh gerade es gibt nen eigenes Forum für MySql etc.!
@ Mods: plz schieben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juni 2005)

Was kommt auf der rechten Seite? Nichts? Error500? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## chronix2k (29. Juni 2005)

Es kommt einfach nur: "Seite nicht gefunden"


----------

